# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Wat is een goede zonnebril

## FRANCOIS580

Wat is een goede zonnebril 

*Bij het eerste lentezonnetje trekken we massaal naar buiten om na een lange winter, volop van de buitenlucht te genieten en onze batterijen eindelijk weer op te laden. Bescherming tegen de gevolgen van de schadelijke ultraviolette stralen van de zon is ook in het voorjaar noodzakelijk. Zonnecrèmes met een maximum beschermingsfactor worden weer bovengehaald. Vergeet daarbij niet je ogen de nodige bescherming te bieden. Een goede zonnebril is daarvoor belangrijk. Wat is een goede zonnebril, en met wat moet je rekening houden om verblinding door de zon te voorkomen en je ogen gezond te houden?*  

Kijken in volle zonlicht zonder zonnebril doet je ogen zeker geen goed. Je oogweefsels zijn er erg gevoelig voor. In normale weersomstandigheden zijn ze best in staat voor hun eigen veiligheid te zorgen. Bij té veel en té fel zonlicht verkleinen je pupillen automatisch, waardoor het zonlicht onmogelijk je oogbol kan bereiken. Word je verblind door de zon, dan zullen je wimpers je ogen afsluiten en beschermen.

*Een goede zonnebril*

In normale omstandigheden zijn je ogen dus in staat om zichzelf te beschermen. Dat is niet zo tijdens het autorijden of een wandeling in volle zon. Dan is het dragen van een goede zonnebril broodnodig. Maar wat is een goede zonnebril en hoe herken je die? Je koopt in geen geval een zonnebril uitsluitend omdat je hem mooi vindt, maar om je ogen doeltreffend te beschermen. Kies een zonnebril met label UV 400 of 100% UV bescherming. Alleen dan ben je zeker dat je met een goede zonnebril te maken hebt. Een goede zonnebril beschermt niet alleen je ogen, maar ook de gevoelige huid er rond. 
Die is immers zeer dun en erg gevoelig voor veroudering met rimpeltjes en kraaienpootjes als resultaat. Een goede zonnebril is dus voldoende breedt, vooral aan je slapen, om ogen én huid te beschermen.

*Kinderoogjes verdienen extra bescherming*

Tere kinderoogjes hebben nood aan extra bescherming. Een zonnebril voor kinderen is .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb nu een zonnebril die ik goedkoop in Roemenië heb gekocht. Volgens mij is deze niet zo beschermend. Dat merk je. Dus maar weer een nieuwe hier kopen.

----------


## dotito

Ik heb er vorig jaar een gekocht maar dan ene op sterkte. Is er een montuur van armani tja ik vind zicht ook een beetje belangrijk. En moet zeggen dat ik daar zeer tevreden van ben. Glazen waren -50% en montuur -30% was wel nog wat prijzig in totaal. Maar ik vind niet dat je een goedkope moet nemen alleen voor de show voor te pronken. Later draag je er de gevolgen van. Met mijn oude heb ik 10 jaar gedaan. Dus dan haal je je geld er wel mee uit!

----------


## Marianne1949

Vorig jaar heb ik bij de opticien een zonnebril gekocht die ik over mijn bril kan dragen. Hij sluit rondom af en is vooral op de scootmobiel heel fijn. De vliegjes en andere soorten komen niet meer op mijn ogen terecht. Ik hoef ook niet meer te wisselen met zonnebril op sterkte.

----------

